# BEJAIA ~ The Mediterranean at its Finest



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

חבר1.0;67320021 said:


> Beautiful! Absolutely gorgeous! Algeria has so much potential as a tourist destination. :cheers2:


Thanks Chevre!! I agree but places like these are becoming rare and I'm not sure how I feel about tourism. It would disrupt the nature and tranquility of the city which is honestly a bit too small to handle mass tourism. It's nonetheless an ideal place for getaway weekends or retirement. It has the aura of a small southern Italian town and its people are Kabyles


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

FB


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice new photos from Bejaia, Algeria


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^


nice thread.....wonderful photos...


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

Beautiful mediterranean landscape, nice mediterranean city!


----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

.for.ce.br said:


> Beautiful mediterranean landscape, nice mediterranean city!


Would certainly agree with that statement. I bet it has a very nice all year round climate as well - how cold does it get in Winter?


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

^^ Thank you all!!



cameronpaul said:


> Would certainly agree with that statement. I bet it has a very nice all year round climate as well - how cold does it get in Winter?


The average winter temperature in this city is 10°C, on some days it can get down to -5° C.

Today as we speak the temperature in this city is 12°C.


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*From above*














































http://www.yannarthusbertrand2.org/...mid=27&func=detail&catid=15&id=476&p=7&l=1024


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

http://www.panoramio.com/user/5145734?with_photo_id=42922134

















By Mustafiano

http://picasaweb.google.com/berkaniGm










http://www.flickr.com/photos/fouadtir/











http://picasaweb.google.fr/114041042284103379421


http://picasaweb.google.fr/114041042284103379421


http://picasaweb.google.fr/kires92









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


















http://www.photolibrary.uk.com/comp.html?similar_id=20813701


http://picasaweb.google.fr/guillaume.mestrallet


----------



## wald el bled (Apr 22, 2010)

*Prises personnelles * 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## wald el bled (Apr 22, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Bejaia le port par meriem5, sur Flickr

http://www.flickr.com/photos/christophe-taamourte/5327841741/sizes/l/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/nokin_b70/5379924997/sizes/l/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5428601641/sizes/l/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Photos taken by me


----------



## Ronald34 (May 17, 2009)

Please post more pics

Wonderful 

Algeria is less known in european touristic bureaus.

Regards
Ronald


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Ronald34 said:


> Please post more pics
> 
> Wonderful
> 
> ...


Thanks Ronald34. :cheers:


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

http://www.panoramio.com/user/2729523?with_photo_id=47181481









http://www.panoramio.com/user/2729523?with_photo_id=47181481





































http://picasaweb.google.com/zamanplay


http://www.flickr.com/photos/oualibelahsene/5486293643/sizes/l/





































http://picasaweb.google.com/sgcoajmv




























http://picasaweb.google.fr/mlmakar


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice city. I love the mountains!


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)




----------



## Ronald34 (May 17, 2009)

Really amazing. Thanks


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

http://www.panoramio.com/user/5714877?with_photo_id=50118916


----------



## sarim batim (Apr 18, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5897418860/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://technosmile.deviantart.com/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/raoufdjaiz/5910839226/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/raoufdjaiz/5910839564/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/raoufdjaiz/5910839974/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5896840359/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5897411630/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5896848357/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5896849247/sizes/l/in/photostream/

http://www.panoramio.com/user/3866151?with_photo_id=50720905


http://www.panoramio.com/user/3866151?with_photo_id=50720905


http://www.panoramio.com/user/3866151?with_photo_id=50720905



Vue sur la ville de Bejaia (Bougie) par midi30, sur Flickr


http://www.panoramio.com/user/1715979?with_photo_id=24619460


http://www.visoterra.com/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5589003104/sizes/l/


YAMA GOURRAYA par Nature.Morte, sur Flick


CAPRITOUR COMPLEX par Nature.Morte, sur Flickr


PORT DE BEJAIA par Nature.Morte, sur Flickr


JAI OUBLIE SON NOM par Nature.Morte, sur Flickr


http://www.panoramio.com/user/1715979?with_photo_id=24619460
*By abdeka*









*By done31*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nokin_b70/5686289053/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nokin_b70/5686218637/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/albacalp/5684193767/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/albacalp/5622534475/in/photostream









http://www.flickr.com/photos/albacalp/5622362885/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/albacalp/5622416793/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/albacalp/5617386272/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/albacalp/5616522307/in/photostream









http://www.flickr.com/photos/albacalp/5616522198/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/oualibelahsene/5607232427/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/oualibelahsene/5603958481/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/oualibelahsene/5708123880/sizes/l/in/photostream/
*
By DZforever*


----------



## TribunusPlebis (Mar 23, 2011)

Stunning! Algeria has been a lovely surprise through these threads!


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

I liked Bejaia,a tipycal algerian city


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Parts and villages of southern Bejaia province, the typical Kabyle countryside. :cheers:

Pics Property of agoumatine.centerblog.net


----------



## wald el bled (Apr 22, 2010)

By me


----------



## wald el bled (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## wald el bled (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## wald el bled (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## wald el bled (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

Béjaïa-0210 by ju2liette, on Flickr


béjaïa-0208 by ju2liette, on Flickr


DSC03959 (MO Béjaïa U20 v Bordj Ghedir U20) by fchmksfkcb, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alekarp/8553483732/sizes/o/in/photostream/


Béjaïa-4708 by ju2liette, on Flickr


Béjaïa, place gueydon-4696 by ju2liette, on Flickr


312292_116312051812153_2122103237_n by SaraCheriet, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8039791395/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8039767091/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Dessin de couleur ! by Amine David, on Flickr


Béjaïa la nuit by h.yazid2012, on Flickr


Untitled by h.yazid2012, on Flickr


Tichy, Béjaïa by Mn.Flower, on Flickr


Place Gueydon, Béjaïa, Algeria by abdeka-dz, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6317873843/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)

:cheers:


----------

